# My dog makes wierd noises



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 5 year old dog who is very social and loves to play. But she makes the wierdest screechy grunty noises while playing. Is that normal?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, it is normal, funny huh! Is this when she plays alone or with other dogs? Or both?


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

Both.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That means there having fun! Both my dogs make funny noises.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ilan sounds like a friggin grizzly bear when she plays. Pretty funny when coming out of a 64 lb girl!
Mr. Frodo sounds like a little girl pup, with funny little high pitched chirping noises. (No wonder the girls don't take him seriously!!! LOL)


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry everyone. I just realized I accidentaly posted this in the Puppy Place.


----------

